# UK passport renewal



## Dr M Edavalath (Feb 19, 2021)

How long it takes to get a new UK passport- if applying from Abu Dhabi?
Also can anyone give info re photo studio service to get an appropriate passport photo for application


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Dr M Edavalath said:


> How long it takes to get a new UK passport- if applying from Abu Dhabi?
> Also can anyone give info re photo studio service to get an appropriate passport photo for application


just about to send one of mine away for renewal .... I was quoted around a 6 week turnaround by the passport office when I called them for advice on a related matter. Depending on the circumstances and type of your new one that could take longer.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We sent my sons old passport off for renewal at the end of December (via DHL).
The application was done online and the old passport arrived in UK passport office on 29th December.
The new passport arrived last week - old black UK type - no mention of EU!!
Old cancelled passport with latest UAE visa stamp arrived back here yesterday.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

UKMS said:


> just about to send one of mine away for renewal .... I was quoted around a 6 week turnaround by the passport office when I called them for advice on a related matter. Depending on the circumstances and type of your new one that could take longer.


I sent mine by DHL to UK passport office ... they received it on 23rd Feb and I’ve just received the DHL tracker for the return to be delivered to me on Monday ...... mighty impressed for a change !


----------

